
Good New for Solidity Developer - meherett
It is new development environment framework for Etheruem smart contract. check it out here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cobraframework&#x2F;cobra . Feel free to open an issue if you find a problem, or a pull request if you&#x27;ve solved an issue. Thanks!
======
throwaway413
How did this get to the top of Ask HN with 2 points in 24 minutes? What is
going on here?

~~~
yulaow
Just fewer users than usual online these summer days and so a reduced number
of upvotes is enough to push posts to the top.

------
langitbiru
What are the advantages of Cobra framework compared to Brownie
([https://github.com/iamdefinitelyahuman/brownie](https://github.com/iamdefinitelyahuman/brownie))?

